# Aniversary cake



## Lula (Mar 15, 2005)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :mrgreen: 
At first i couldn't figure it out what was wrong......


----------



## Meysha (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't figure it out either.. all I see is a sparkler and some candles on a cake.


----------



## Lula (Mar 15, 2005)

Its blopper cause's the cake is out of focus..... instead of it are the sparkles focused, damn this only happens to me hahaha


----------



## Meysha (Mar 15, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> Its blopper cause's the cake is out of focus



Yep it's a blopper alright! he he :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 15, 2005)

heheheh was it tasty??? :>


----------



## Lula (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah tasty tasty  :er: ...next time i'll save one piece for you


----------

